
With Climate Journalism Like This, Who Needs Fiction? - xtraclass
http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/imageo/?p=4784#.Ui9pXVEW0j0
======
jessaustin
Meh. If _Discover_ were interested in doing so, they could find warming
enthusiasts e.g. blaming specific storms on global warming or recommending
particular tax policies on that basis. Of course, they only care to point at
goofy crap that contradicts the narrative. "Journalism" amirite?

[I don't deny that warming has occurred over some time period that extends
through the present. (After all there is only one other possible
characterization for any such period.) I haven't yet seen a strong argument
that ties a significant portion of such warming to activity that human
organizations can affect in a meaningful way.]

~~~
mpyne
I don't think that waving away 'global warming' with "well it had to either go
up or down" is very honest. If the temperature were going up by 0.001C a year
there wouldn't be this kind of debate about it.

Either way we've been burning coal and oil like mad since the middle of the
1800s, and that exhaust mass from combustion doesn't just disappear into the
ether. It went _somewhere_. Where did it go? Add up all the spots it went
(e.g. trees, chemical reactions with soil, in atmosphere, with the oceans,
etc.). If you still have CO2 left over, then the Occam's answer is that it's
still where you left it: In the atmosphere. Other conclusions require evidence
to support.

In the meantime:
[http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence](http://climate.nasa.gov/evidence)

------
casca
The Daily Mail is not considered to be a reputable news source by any stretch.
They have a strong political agenda and are known to play very fast and loose
with the truth.

~~~
misnome
Leave off them, without the daily mail, how would we know how global warming -
and the latest celebrity whatnots - were affecting the countries house prices?

~~~
SEMW
Hey, here's a thought -- if we want the daily mail to change its position on
climate change, all we need to do is tell them that we've discovered evidence
that immigrants cause global warming. They'll reverse their 'scepticism'
faster than you can say "Fuck Richard Littlejohn".

~~~
xtraclass
That's probably true - for a big number of newspapers and other media, which
is actually a shame. Reminds me of Lou Grant (TV series about a honest
reporter). We need more people like him.

------
iterationx
You don't need to invent a new phrase, "Climate Journalism", journalism will
suffice. It's like the phrase "reverse racism", the reverse adjective is
unnecessary.

